# GPU Hang i915

## mcmillhj

I recently switched to Gentoo from Debian and configured a new machine, https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Dell_XPS_13_9343. Everything had been pretty smooth until two days ago when I began to experience a GPU Hang error and my GPU would reset every minute or so; this basically makes the machine not-usable when X is running. 

Here is an excerpt from /var/log/messages when I noticed the error: 

```
Jul  5 23:51:57 eros dhcpcd[3560]: DUID 00:01:00:01:1d:23:5c:ac:9c:eb:e8:16:94:d6

Jul  5 23:51:57 eros dhcpcd[3560]: wlp2s0: IAID 8f:f3:34:a9

Jul  5 23:51:58 eros dhcpcd[3560]: wlp2s0: soliciting an IPv6 router

Jul  5 23:51:58 eros dhcpcd[3560]: wlp2s0: rebinding lease of 192.168.1.17

Jul  5 23:51:58 eros dhcpcd[3560]: wlp2s0: leased 192.168.1.17 for 86400 seconds

Jul  5 23:51:58 eros dhcpcd[3560]: wlp2s0: adding route to 192.168.1.0/24

Jul  5 23:51:58 eros dhcpcd[3560]: wlp2s0: adding default route via 192.168.1.1

Jul  5 23:51:58 eros dhcpcd[3560]: forked to background, child pid 3582

Jul  5 23:52:06 eros su[3356]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for user root

Jul  5 23:52:10 eros dhcpcd[3582]: wlp2s0: no IPv6 Routers available

Jul  5 23:53:12 eros sudo[3843]:   hunter : TTY=pts/1 ; PWD=/home/hunter ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/bin/emerge --sync

Jul  5 23:53:12 eros sudo[3843]: pam_unix(sudo:session): session opened for user root by hunter(uid=0)

Jul  5 23:54:05 eros sudo[3843]: pam_unix(sudo:session): session closed for user root

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DRHD: handling fault status reg 3

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [00:02.0] fault addr 1ef2d000 \x0aDMAR:[fault reason 05] PTE Write access is not set

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DRHD: handling fault status reg 3

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [00:02.0] fault addr 1ef3b000 \x0aDMAR:[fault reason 05] PTE Write access is not set

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DRHD: handling fault status reg 3

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [00:02.0] fault addr 1ef45000 \x0aDMAR:[fault reason 05] PTE Write access is not set

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DRHD: handling fault status reg 3

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [00:02.0] fault addr 1ef4b000 \x0aDMAR:[fault reason 05] PTE Write access is not set

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DRHD: handling fault status reg 3

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [00:02.0] fault addr 1ef51000 \x0aDMAR:[fault reason 05] PTE Write access is not set

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [00:02.0] fault addr 1ef57000 \x0aDMAR:[fault reason 05] PTE Write access is not set

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DRHD: handling fault status reg 3

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [00:02.0] fault addr 1ef5d000 \x0aDMAR:[fault reason 05] PTE Write access is not set

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DRHD: handling fault status reg 3

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [00:02.0] fault addr 1ef62000 \x0aDMAR:[fault reason 05] PTE Write access is not set

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [00:02.0] fault addr 1ef4e000 \x0aDMAR:[fault reason 05] PTE Write access is not set

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [00:02.0] fault addr 1ef6e000 \x0aDMAR:[fault reason 05] PTE Write access is not set

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [00:02.0] fault addr 1ef73000 \x0aDMAR:[fault reason 05] PTE Write access is not set

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [00:02.0] fault addr 1ef78000 \x0aDMAR:[fault reason 05] PTE Write access is not set

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [00:02.0] fault addr 1ef69000 \x0aDMAR:[fault reason 05] PTE Write access is not set

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DRHD: handling fault status reg 3

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [00:02.0] fault addr 1ef83000 \x0aDMAR:[fault reason 05] PTE Write access is not set

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [00:02.0] fault addr 1ef89000 \x0aDMAR:[fault reason 05] PTE Write access is not set

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [00:02.0] fault addr 1ef8e000 \x0aDMAR:[fault reason 05] PTE Write access is not set

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DRHD: handling fault status reg 3

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [00:02.0] fault addr 1ef2d000 \x0aDMAR:[fault reason 05] PTE Write access is not set

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DRHD: handling fault status reg 3

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [00:02.0] fault addr 1ef38000 \x0aDMAR:[fault reason 05] PTE Write access is not set

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [00:02.0] fault addr 1ef3f000 \x0aDMAR:[fault reason 05] PTE Write access is not set

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DRHD: handling fault status reg 3

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [00:02.0] fault addr 1ef46000 \x0aDMAR:[fault reason 05] PTE Write access is not set

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [00:02.0] fault addr 1ef4d000 \x0aDMAR:[fault reason 05] PTE Write access is not set

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [00:02.0] fault addr 1ef52000 \x0aDMAR:[fault reason 05] PTE Write access is not set

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DRHD: handling fault status reg 3

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [00:02.0] fault addr 1ef59000 \x0aDMAR:[fault reason 05] PTE Write access is not set

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [00:02.0] fault addr 1ef5f000 \x0aDMAR:[fault reason 05] PTE Write access is not set

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [00:02.0] fault addr 1ef65000 \x0aDMAR:[fault reason 05] PTE Write access is not set

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [00:02.0] fault addr 1ef6a000 \x0aDMAR:[fault reason 05] PTE Write access is not set

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [00:02.0] fault addr 1ef70000 \x0aDMAR:[fault reason 05] PTE Write access is not set

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DRHD: handling fault status reg 3

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [00:02.0] fault addr 1ef76000 \x0aDMAR:[fault reason 05] PTE Write access is not set

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [00:02.0] fault addr 1ef46000 \x0aDMAR:[fault reason 05] PTE Write access is not set

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [00:02.0] fault addr 1ef80000 \x0aDMAR:[fault reason 05] PTE Write access is not set

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [00:02.0] fault addr 1ef86000 \x0aDMAR:[fault reason 05] PTE Write access is not set

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DRHD: handling fault status reg 3

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [00:02.0] fault addr 1ef8c000 \x0aDMAR:[fault reason 05] PTE Write access is not set

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [00:02.0] fault addr 1ef92000 \x0aDMAR:[fault reason 05] PTE Write access is not set

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

Jul  5 23:55:20 eros kernel: dmar: DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [00:02.0] fault addr 1ef42000 \x0aDMAR:[fault reason 05] PTE Write access is not set

Jul  5 23:55:22 eros kernel: dmar: DRHD: handling fault status reg 3

Jul  5 23:55:22 eros kernel: dmar: DMAR:[DMA Write] Request device [00:02.0] fault addr 1ef93000 \x0aDMAR:[fault reason 23] Unknown

Jul  5 23:55:26 eros kernel: [drm] stuck on render ring

Jul  5 23:55:26 eros kernel: [drm] GPU HANG: ecode 8:0:0x85dffffb, in X [2801], reason: Ring hung, action: reset

Jul  5 23:55:26 eros kernel: [drm] GPU hangs can indicate a bug anywhere in the entire gfx stack, including userspace.

Jul  5 23:55:26 eros kernel: [drm] Please file a _new_ bug report on bugs.freedesktop.org against DRI -> DRM/Intel

Jul  5 23:55:26 eros kernel: [drm] drm/i915 developers can then reassign to the right component if it's not a kernel issue.

Jul  5 23:55:26 eros kernel: [drm] The gpu crash dump is required to analyze gpu hangs, so please always attach it.

Jul  5 23:55:26 eros kernel: [drm] GPU crash dump saved to /sys/class/drm/card0/error

Jul  5 23:55:26 eros kernel: drm/i915: Resetting chip after gpu hang

Jul  5 23:55:26 eros kernel: dmar: DRHD: handling fault status reg 3

Jul  5 23:55:26 eros kernel: dmar: DMAR:[DMA Write] Request device [00:02.0] fault addr 1ef99000 \x0aDMAR:[fault reason 23] Unknown

Jul  5 23:55:26 eros kernel: dmar: DRHD: handling fault status reg 3

Jul  5 23:55:26 eros kernel: dmar: DMAR:[DMA Write] Request device [00:02.0] fault addr 1efa5000 \x0aDMAR:[fault reason 23] Unknown

Jul  5 23:55:26 eros kernel: [drm:hsw_unclaimed_reg_detect.isra.14] *ERROR* Unclaimed register detected. Please use the i915.mmio_debug=1 to debug this problem.

Jul  5 23:55:32 eros kernel: [drm] stuck on render ring

Jul  5 23:55:32 eros kernel: [drm] GPU HANG: ecode 8:0:0xd4d0f0f0, in X [2801], reason: Ring hung, action: reset

Jul  5 23:55:32 eros kernel: [drm:i915_context_is_banned] *ERROR* gpu hanging too fast, banning!

Jul  5 23:55:32 eros kernel: drm/i915: Resetting chip after gpu hang
```

Based on the error message I enabled i915.mmio_debug=1 as a kernel command line option and rebooted, here is dmesg with that parameter enabled: 

```

[ 1072.980819] dmar: DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

[ 1072.980821] dmar: DMAR:[DMA Write] Request device [00:02.0] fault addr 1dc1d000 

DMAR:[fault reason 23] Unknown

[ 1072.980822] dmar: DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

[ 1072.980824] dmar: DMAR:[DMA Write] Request device [00:02.0] fault addr 1dc1e000 

DMAR:[fault reason 23] Unknown

[ 1072.980826] dmar: DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

[ 1072.980827] dmar: DMAR:[DMA Write] Request device [00:02.0] fault addr 1dc1f000 

DMAR:[fault reason 23] Unknown

[ 1072.980829] dmar: DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

[ 1072.980830] dmar: DMAR:[DMA Write] Request device [00:02.0] fault addr 1dc20000 

DMAR:[fault reason 23] Unknown

[ 1072.980832] dmar: DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

[ 1072.980833] dmar: DMAR:[DMA Write] Request device [00:02.0] fault addr 1dc21000 

DMAR:[fault reason 23] Unknown

[ 1072.980834] dmar: DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

[ 1072.980836] dmar: DMAR:[DMA Write] Request device [00:02.0] fault addr 1dc22000 

DMAR:[fault reason 23] Unknown

[ 1072.980837] dmar: DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

[ 1072.980839] dmar: DMAR:[DMA Write] Request device [00:02.0] fault addr 1dc23000 

DMAR:[fault reason 23] Unknown

[ 1072.980840] dmar: DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

[ 1072.980841] dmar: DMAR:[DMA Write] Request device [00:02.0] fault addr 1dc24000 

DMAR:[fault reason 23] Unknown

[ 1072.980843] dmar: DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

[ 1072.980844] dmar: DMAR:[DMA Write] Request device [00:02.0] fault addr 1dc25000 

DMAR:[fault reason 23] Unknown

[ 1078.580726] [drm] stuck on render ring

[ 1078.582515] [drm] GPU HANG: ecode 8:0:0x00e6c7c7, in X [2990], reason: Ring hung, action: reset

[ 1078.582519] [drm] GPU hangs can indicate a bug anywhere in the entire gfx stack, including userspace.

[ 1078.582521] [drm] Please file a _new_ bug report on bugs.freedesktop.org against DRI -> DRM/Intel

[ 1078.582524] [drm] drm/i915 developers can then reassign to the right component if it's not a kernel issue.

[ 1078.582526] [drm] The gpu crash dump is required to analyze gpu hangs, so please always attach it.

[ 1078.582528] [drm] GPU crash dump saved to /sys/class/drm/card0/error

[ 1078.584658] drm/i915: Resetting chip after gpu hang

[ 1078.753050] dmar: DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

[ 1078.753066] dmar: DMAR:[DMA Write] Request device [00:02.0] fault addr 1da78000 

DMAR:[fault reason 23] Unknown

[ 1084.585533] [drm] stuck on render ring

[ 1084.586314] [drm] GPU HANG: ecode 8:0:0x85dffffb, in X [2990], reason: Ring hung, action: reset

[ 1084.586358] [drm:i915_context_is_banned] *ERROR* gpu hanging too fast, banning!

[ 1084.587496] drm/i915: Resetting chip after gpu hang

[ 1090.590405] [drm] stuck on render ring

[ 1090.592020] [drm] GPU HANG: ecode 8:0:0x87cabff0, reason: Ring hung, action: reset

[ 1090.593347] drm/i915: Resetting chip after gpu hang

[ 1096.595228] [drm] stuck on render ring

[ 1096.596038] [drm] GPU HANG: ecode 8:0:0x34143434, reason: Ring hung, action: reset

[ 1096.596084] [drm:i915_context_is_banned] *ERROR* gpu hanging too fast, banning!

[ 1096.597199] drm/i915: Resetting chip after gpu hang

[ 1102.604083] [drm] stuck on render ring

[ 1102.605304] [drm] GPU HANG: ecode 8:0:0x34143434, reason: Ring hung, action: reset

[ 1102.607044] drm/i915: Resetting chip after gpu hang

[ 1108.608920] [drm] stuck on render ring

[ 1108.609688] [drm] GPU HANG: ecode 8:0:0x34143434, reason: Ring hung, action: reset

[ 1108.610889] drm/i915: Resetting chip after gpu hang

[ 1114.613767] [drm] stuck on render ring

[ 1114.614838] [drm] GPU HANG: ecode 8:0:0x34143434, reason: Ring hung, action: reset

[ 1114.616735] drm/i915: Resetting chip after gpu hang

[ 1120.618615] [drm] stuck on render ring

[ 1120.619637] [drm] GPU HANG: ecode 8:0:0x34143434, reason: Ring hung, action: reset

[ 1120.621578] drm/i915: Resetting chip after gpu hang

[ 1126.623481] [drm] stuck on render ring

[ 1126.625051] [drm] GPU HANG: ecode 8:0:0x34143434, reason: Ring hung, action: reset

[ 1126.626427] drm/i915: Resetting chip after gpu hang

[ 1132.628317] [drm] stuck on render ring

[ 1132.629592] [drm] GPU HANG: ecode 8:0:0x34143434, reason: Ring hung, action: reset

[ 1132.631289] drm/i915: Resetting chip after gpu hang

[ 1138.633152] [drm] stuck on render ring

[ 1138.633918] [drm] GPU HANG: ecode 8:0:0x34143434, reason: Ring hung, action: reset

[ 1138.635120] drm/i915: Resetting chip after gpu hang

[ 1144.638007] [drm] stuck on render ring

[ 1144.639214] [drm] GPU HANG: ecode 8:0:0x34143434, reason: Ring hung, action: reset

[ 1144.640970] drm/i915: Resetting chip after gpu hang

[ 1150.638879] [drm] stuck on render ring

[ 1150.640005] [drm] GPU HANG: ecode 8:0:0x34143434, reason: Ring hung, action: reset

[ 1150.641814] drm/i915: Resetting chip after gpu hang

[ 1156.643726] [drm] stuck on render ring

[ 1156.644486] [drm] GPU HANG: ecode 8:0:0x34143434, reason: Ring hung, action: reset

[ 1156.645670] drm/i915: Resetting chip after gpu hang

[ 1162.648547] [drm] stuck on render ring

[ 1162.649362] [drm] GPU HANG: ecode 8:0:0x34143434, reason: Ring hung, action: reset

[ 1162.650512] drm/i915: Resetting chip after gpu hang

[ 1168.653392] [drm] stuck on render ring

[ 1168.654610] [drm] GPU HANG: ecode 8:0:0x34143434, reason: Ring hung, action: reset

[ 1168.656379] drm/i915: Resetting chip after gpu hang

[ 1174.658239] [drm] stuck on render ring

[ 1174.659048] [drm] GPU HANG: ecode 8:0:0x34143434, reason: Ring hung, action: reset

[ 1174.660219] drm/i915: Resetting chip after gpu hang

[ 1180.663086] [drm] stuck on render ring

[ 1180.663891] [drm] GPU HANG: ecode 8:0:0x34143434, reason: Ring hung, action: reset

[ 1180.665074] drm/i915: Resetting chip after gpu hang

[ 1186.667955] [drm] stuck on render ring

[ 1186.669287] [drm] GPU HANG: ecode 8:0:0x34143434, reason: Ring hung, action: reset

[ 1186.670907] drm/i915: Resetting chip after gpu hang

[ 1192.672772] [drm] stuck on render ring

[ 1192.673533] [drm] GPU HANG: ecode 8:0:0x34143434, reason: Ring hung, action: reset

[ 1192.674960] drm/i915: Resetting chip after gpu hang

[ 1198.681621] [drm] stuck on render ring

[ 1198.682317] [drm] GPU HANG: ecode 8:0:0x34143434, reason: Ring hung, action: reset

[ 1198.683592] drm/i915: Resetting chip after gpu hang

[ 1204.686471] [drm] stuck on render ring

[ 1204.687170] [drm] GPU HANG: ecode 8:0:0x34143434, reason: Ring hung, action: reset

[ 1204.688442] drm/i915: Resetting chip after gpu hang

[ 1210.687292] [drm] stuck on render ring

[ 1210.687993] [drm] GPU HANG: ecode 8:0:0x34143434, reason: Ring hung, action: reset

[ 1210.689289] drm/i915: Resetting chip after gpu hang

[ 1216.696155] [drm] stuck on render ring

[ 1216.696893] [drm] GPU HANG: ecode 8:0:0x34143434, reason: Ring hung, action: reset

[ 1216.698131] drm/i915: Resetting chip after gpu hang

[ 1222.697009] [drm] stuck on render ring

[ 1222.697736] [drm] GPU HANG: ecode 8:0:0x34143434, reason: Ring hung, action: reset

[ 1222.698973] drm/i915: Resetting chip after gpu hang

[ 1228.705860] [drm] stuck on render ring

[ 1228.706572] [drm] GPU HANG: ecode 8:0:0x34143434, reason: Ring hung, action: reset

[ 1228.707827] drm/i915: Resetting chip after gpu hang

[ 1234.706682] [drm] stuck on render ring

[ 1234.707385] [drm] GPU HANG: ecode 8:0:0x34143434, reason: Ring hung, action: reset

[ 1234.708679] drm/i915: Resetting chip after gpu hang

[ 1240.715529] [drm] stuck on render ring

[ 1240.716271] [drm] GPU HANG: ecode 8:0:0x34143434, reason: Ring hung, action: reset

[ 1240.717520] drm/i915: Resetting chip after gpu hang

[ 1246.716402] [drm] stuck on render ring

[ 1246.717131] [drm] GPU HANG: ecode 8:0:0x34143434, reason: Ring hung, action: reset

[ 1246.718369] drm/i915: Resetting chip after gpu hang

[ 1252.725223] [drm] stuck on render ring

[ 1252.726088] [drm] GPU HANG: ecode 8:0:0x34143434, reason: Ring hung, action: reset

[ 1252.728210] drm/i915: Resetting chip after gpu hang

[ 1258.718065] [drm] stuck on render ring

[ 1258.718904] [drm] GPU HANG: ecode 8:0:0x34143434, reason: Ring hung, action: reset

[ 1258.720053] drm/i915: Resetting chip after gpu hang

[ 1264.731924] [drm] stuck on render ring

[ 1264.732679] [drm] GPU HANG: ecode 8:0:0x34143434, reason: Ring hung, action: reset

[ 1264.733904] drm/i915: Resetting chip after gpu hang

[ 1270.727758] [drm] stuck on render ring

[ 1270.728517] [drm] GPU HANG: ecode 8:0:0x34143434, reason: Ring hung, action: reset

[ 1270.729749] drm/i915: Resetting chip after gpu hang

[ 1276.740621] [drm] stuck on render ring

[ 1276.741367] [drm] GPU HANG: ecode 8:0:0x34143434, reason: Ring hung, action: reset

[ 1276.742598] drm/i915: Resetting chip after gpu hang

[ 1282.745461] [drm] stuck on render ring

[ 1282.746171] [drm] GPU HANG: ecode 8:0:0x34143434, reason: Ring hung, action: reset

[ 1282.747442] drm/i915: Resetting chip after gpu hang

[ 1288.750305] [drm] stuck on render ring

[ 1288.751047] [drm] GPU HANG: ecode 8:0:0x34143434, reason: Ring hung, action: reset

[ 1288.752296] drm/i915: Resetting chip after gpu hang

[ 1294.759160] [drm] stuck on render ring

[ 1294.759886] [drm] GPU HANG: ecode 8:0:0x34143434, reason: Ring hung, action: reset

[ 1294.761140] drm/i915: Resetting chip after gpu hang

[ 1300.760005] [drm] stuck on render ring

[ 1300.760747] [drm] GPU HANG: ecode 8:0:0x34143434, reason: Ring hung, action: reset

[ 1300.762023] drm/i915: Resetting chip after gpu hang

[ 1306.768838] [drm] stuck on render ring

[ 1306.769574] [drm] GPU HANG: ecode 8:0:0x34143434, reason: Ring hung, action: reset

[ 1306.770890] drm/i915: Resetting chip after gpu hang

[ 1312.773696] [drm] stuck on render ring

[ 1312.774398] [drm] GPU HANG: ecode 8:0:0x34143434, reason: Ring hung, action: reset

[ 1312.775680] drm/i915: Resetting chip after gpu hang

[ 1318.774554] [drm] stuck on render ring

[ 1318.775257] [drm] GPU HANG: ecode 8:0:0x34143434, reason: Ring hung, action: reset

[ 1318.776522] drm/i915: Resetting chip after gpu hang

[ 1324.783383] [drm] stuck on render ring

[ 1324.784093] [drm] GPU HANG: ecode 8:0:0x34143434, reason: Ring hung, action: reset

[ 1324.785375] drm/i915: Resetting chip after gpu hang

[ 1330.784246] [drm] stuck on render ring

[ 1330.784994] [drm] GPU HANG: ecode 8:0:0x34143434, reason: Ring hung, action: reset

[ 1330.786220] drm/i915: Resetting chip after gpu hang

[ 1336.781069] [drm] stuck on render ring

[ 1336.781772] [drm] GPU HANG: ecode 8:0:0x34143434, reason: Ring hung, action: reset

[ 1336.783068] drm/i915: Resetting chip after gpu hang

[ 1342.797923] [drm] stuck on render ring

[ 1342.798670] [drm] GPU HANG: ecode 8:0:0x34143434, reason: Ring hung, action: reset

[ 1342.799912] drm/i915: Resetting chip after gpu hang

[ 1348.798765] [drm] stuck on render ring

[ 1348.799518] [drm] GPU HANG: ecode 8:0:0x34143434, reason: Ring hung, action: reset

[ 1348.800761] drm/i915: Resetting chip after gpu hang
```

I am not really sure how to proceed, I reinstalled my driver just to be sure but that seems to have had no effect. The only actions I have taken in the past several days were to install kmix and steam https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Steam. The action I believe caused this error was installing the 

```
x11-libs/libGLw
```

 package to try to satisfy a missing x86 libgl dependency for steam, but unmerging this package did not remove my issue. 

Any advice at all on how I should proceed would be great.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

Did you update kernel / intel-drivers? mesa / xorg-server?

Symlink to intel card correct? 

eselect opengl list

so others can check out your stuff please pastebin 

lshw / lspci / kernel config / lsmod

which version of 

x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel

qlist -Iv xorg-serv

qlist -Iv x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel

qlist -Iv mesa

which kernel are you using? kernel type + version please. e.g. gentoo-sources-3.10.12-r2

i also have an intel gpu laptop and there are some debug utils in one of those intel gpu-tools package.

 *Quote:*   

> * x11-apps/intel-gpu-tools
> 
>      Available versions:  1.2^t 1.3^t 1.7^t (~)1.10^t {python test-programs PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_3 python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_3 python3_4" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau"}
> 
>      Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/
> ...

 

----------

## mcmillhj

Thanks for the reply, unfortunately the machine is at home. I posted this before I came into work this morning, I will add all of the requested information in a couple of hours.

----------

## mcmillhj

In the process of troubleshooting this last night I appear to have hosed my system. I am no longer able to login as the root or normal users, this is a new machine so I don't mind doing a new install. Sorry for the noise.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

just chroot into and fix the box.

A broken installation contains steps which you need to do anyway again. network setup, fstab setup and so on, make.conf ....

and later when you break your system you need to fix it anyway. 

I also usually install it, turn off the box, chroot into and keep on configuring the box with the handbook. the handbook is for myself just a suggestion. i just configure what i need and go on. 

gentoo is about choice and thats also about how you install it and when

----------

## ezfranca

hi ! Anyone solved this ?

----------

